# Mold!



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

If you have mold then not enough. You can place coffee stir sticks under your cover to make a little gap for more ventilation.


----------



## gjd (Jan 26, 2011)

If you have the usual top bars without gaps between them, I doubt ventilating the top above them will do anything. It certainly didn't in my climate (new england USA). My KTBH hive in a shady spot was soaking wet every morning after cool nights, developing mold within a week or two of starting it. l tried making 1/4" grooves in the underside of every 3rd or 4th bar to vent out the side under the overhanging cover, but it had no noticeable effect. The horizontal design with comb acting as baffles was very effective at retaining moisture. Humidity was over 90% most of the time, even in the expansion area away from the comb. If I tried it again I'd start with some sort of absorbent structure such as a Warre quilt above gapped bars, and be very thoughtful about positioning the hive. You might try lots of screened vents on the upper sides, or just let it go and hope things get better. My moldy TBH did survive one northern winter with intensive attention.

Edit- I could reduce moisture by opening a screened bottom running the length, which basically made the climate inside the same as outside. Above was with bottom closed or only cracked open maybe 1/2" along the length.


----------



## horticus (Jul 27, 2011)

awesome! thank you


----------



## horticus (Jul 27, 2011)

As I thought, I will try more ventilation. Thanks!


Charlie B said:


> If you have mold then not enough. You can place coffee stir sticks under your cover to make a little gap for more ventilation.


----------

